# Which SSD brand do you prefer?



## babylonwaves (Mar 22, 2018)

hi,

i have a couple of samsungs (evo 840/850) and i'm in the market for another 2tb drive. Crucial MX500 SSDs are cheaper than samsungs but I don't have any experience with those. any hints, or alternative suggestions?

cheers!


----------



## Quasar (Mar 22, 2018)

I've had great luck with the Crucial MX series, and two MX300 are in my DAW PC right now. They're the only brand I trust besides the Samsungs.


----------



## lux (Mar 22, 2018)

Crucial MX as well here, had a nice experience so far with the 300 and the recent 500 serie.


----------



## phil_wc (Mar 22, 2018)

I have 3 different brands, Samsung, Crucial, Sandisk. They are still working well so far.


----------



## LinusW (Mar 22, 2018)

Samsung (EVO or Pro) for SATA or M.2, but I also use a few Kingston HyperX and WD Blue SSD for SATA.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 22, 2018)

Samsung and Kingston here, never an issue.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 22, 2018)

Samsung when I can afford

Crucial have been fine

I tried a SanDisk very cheap plastic housing and it went bad


----------



## jules (Mar 22, 2018)

Crucial mx500 here. Also have some kingston that runs fine for a couple of years.


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 22, 2018)

Using Samsung 840s/850s here. Looking to add some more and taking aim at the 860 EVO this time around.


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 23, 2018)

thanks everybody. I think I'm going to get a 2TB Crucial


----------



## JT (Mar 23, 2018)

Anyone have experience with different brands of external SSD's?


----------



## Lavashak (Mar 24, 2018)

I have the 2TB Crucial MX500 and it works just as well as my Samsung 850 Evo's as far as I can tell.


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 2, 2018)

Till now I was and still are using some ssd's from crucial and Samsung. Working great here.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Apr 2, 2018)

I use several Samsung 850 EVOs and Crucial MX300s of varying sizes, and have had no issues whatsoever with any of them. I picked up a Sandisk Ultra II SSD for dirt cheap in January and no issues so far. I've heard some mixed opinions regarding Sandisk quality control for SSDs, though.


----------

